# DVD-Video in endlosschleife abspielen



## Timberland (23. Mai 2005)

Ich habe ein Video, welches ich auf eine DVD packe als DVD-Video (momentan mit Adobe Premiere Elements).
Das ganze ist ein animiertes Logo, dass so zu sagen als Pausenfüller dient, bis der eigentliche Film startet. Bisher haben wir das mit einer Lagerfeuer-DVD gemacht, die dauerte ca. eine halbe Stunde und dann musste man die neu starten.
Nun meine Frage: Da ich diese DVD mit dem anim. Logo jetzt eh einmal neu erstelle, kann ich da vielleicht direkt eine endlosschleife daraus machen? Also sprich: der Player soll bei einlegen der DVD direkt mit diesem "Logo-Film" anfangen und sobald er zu ende ist wieder neu anfangen? Automatisch wohlgemerkt.
Natürlich könnte ich das Video auch einfach zig-mal hintereinander auf die DVD brennen, eine Endlosschleife würde das Ganze aber flexibler machen...


DANKE


----------



## chmee (24. Mai 2005)

Endlosschleifen werden im DVD-Authoring gemacht, sprich im DVD-Erstellprogramm.
Mit welchem Programm arbeitest Du denn ? Schau mal in die Hilfe dieses Programm bezüglich
"Repeat"/"Loop" oder so..

mfg chmee


----------



## Timberland (24. Mai 2005)

Hallo, danke für die Antwort.

Ich arbeite momentan (und bisher immer) mit Adobe Premiere Elements.
Ist es damit möglich? In der Hilfe bzw. im Handbuch habe ich nichts gefunden.

Welches Programm (möglichst günstig, habe für Premiere schon genug bezahlt) könntest du denn zu diesem Zweck empfehlen?


----------



## chmee (25. Mai 2005)

Auswahl ist mal wieder riesig:
DVD-Lab 
ULead PowerTools
Adobe Encore
ULead Filmbrennerei
und so weiter..Spruce,Maestro,etc....

zB ist Filmbrennerei öfter mal in ner Kaufhaus-Krabbelkiste zu finden,
aber informier Dich erstmal bezüglich der Loop-Funktion..

Manche Programme bieten nur "ganzeDVD"- oder "1Chapter"-Loops an,
das erste mag Dir momentan helfen, aber irgendwann kommt der Punkt, da
wirst Du andere Dinge benötigen. Mehr Geld, Mehr Funktionen, Mehr Freiheit.

mfg chmee


----------

